
I Tried Theanine Powder to Hack My Morning Routine, and I'm Never Going Back - joubert
https://www.inverse.com/article/44493-now-i-too-can-have-my-java
======
pwg
From the article: "There are two types of people in this world: people who
love coffee, and people who love coffee but hate the side effects."

The author forgot the third group: Those of us who despise coffee and simply
won't ever touch the stuff.

~~~
schoen
You could also add people who have religious dietary restrictions against
coffee (mostly Mormons).

~~~
hinkley
They probably aren't going to be drinking green tea extract either...

------
brianjking
L-theanine is definitely nice. I'd suggest trying it if you haven't.

~~~
hinkley
If you have a proper tea shop in your town, I highly recommend you get
yourself some good quality loose leaf green tea.

The fanciest stuff I've ever had works out to around a dollar a cup. If you
know where to look you can find aged tea. 20, 25 year old stuff, where people
talk about it like they would a fine wine.

And it will still be cheaper per serving than that charred cup from Starbucks.

